# Son grésille haut parleur MacBook Pro



## Mark_Vesper (25 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Voilà j'ai un souci que je n'arrive pas à corriger.. Depuis peu le son du mac se met à grésiller au bout de quelques secondes que ce soit en regardant une vidéo, Itunes, etc...
J'ai formaté, utilisé des outils de nettoyage, remis mon mac sur des versions antécédentes, mais rien y fait!
Cependant ayant fait les diagnostiques matériels, il n'y a pas d'erreurs rencontrées, de plus le son fonctionne 1 fois (au pif) sur 10 lorsque j'éteins et rallume le mac... celà ne semble pas être un problème matériel (ou je me trompe).

Si quelqu'un à déjà rencontré ce problème/réglé, je suis à l'écoute de toutes les solutions!

Merci

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## skyfoxxp (25 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Le son grésille-t-il aussi quand tu branches un casque audio ?


----------



## Mark_Vesper (25 Décembre 2015)

skyfoxxp a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Le son grésille-t-il aussi quand tu branches un casque audio ?


Oui ça fait la même avec un casque audio branché !


----------



## Geekfou (26 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,
télécharge l’appli Boom 2 pour recalibrer les hauts parleurs de ton MBP, si cela ne résout pas ton problème c’est que l’un de tes hauts parleurs commence à fatiguer


----------



## skyfoxxp (26 Décembre 2015)

S'il entend également les grésillements dans le casque, c'est à qu'à priori les hauts parleurs sont hors de cause.

Il peut alors s'agir d'un défaut sur la puce audio ou dans le circuit son, ou un problème logiciel...
Je commencerais par un reset complet PRAM et SMC.
Puis dans un 2ème temps une réinstallation complète du système après formatage du disque (sauvegarder ses données avant) - ou installer un OS propre sur un support externe juste pour tester

Si juste après une clean install le son continue de grésiller, c'est donc lié à un problème matériel (donc sur la carte mère).
Si en revanche le problème a disparu, c'était lié à un souci logiciel...


----------



## HoogLeGrand (19 Août 2016)

Bonjour ! Je viens d'acquérir un macbook pro et le même problème est survenu. J'ai immédiatement appelé l'assistance et j'ai résolu mon problème. Il s'agit en fait de "réinitialiser la mémoire NVRAM". Une fois l'opération faite, plus de problème, dieu merci !
Il faut: 
-éteindre le mac
-rester appuyé sur Alt + Cmd + R
-appuyer sur le bouton power
-appuyer sur P (donc on maintient Alt + Cmd + R + P)
A partir de là tu devrais entendre plus de 3 sonneries de démarrage (au moins 3, sinon c'est un problème physique). Et quand ton mac finit par redemarrer, pour moi il n'y avait plus de problème !

J'espère t'avoir aidé,
Cordialement !


----------



## Geneviève Delanné (4 Janvier 2018)

HoogLeGrand a dit:


> Bonjour ! Je viens d'acquérir un macbook pro et le même problème est survenu. J'ai immédiatement appelé l'assistance et j'ai résolu mon problème. Il s'agit en fait de "réinitialiser la mémoire NVRAM". Une fois l'opération faite, plus de problème, dieu merci !
> Il faut:
> -éteindre le mac
> -rester appuyé sur Alt + Cmd + R
> ...



Merci ! J'ai fait cette manœuvre et le son est redevenu bon ! Réinstallation de OS X qui a duré 3h. Merci encore


----------



## mary972 (9 Septembre 2018)

Geneviève Delanné a dit:


> Merci ! J'ai fait cette manœuvre et le son est redevenu bon ! Réinstallation de OS X qui a duré 3h. Merci encore


Bonjour j'ai le meme probleme j'ai un gressillement  dans le son de mon haut parleur,
comment fait on pour reinstaller la version d'actuelle de mon mac os sierra et comment puis je resoudre mon probleme.
Je suis un peu perdu merci par avance


----------



## MGTA (7 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,
J'ai également un problème de son.
Plutot sortie droite. J'ai donc fait la Manip conseillée  (-éteindre le mac
-rester appuyé sur Alt + Cmd + R
-appuyer sur le bouton power
-appuyer sur P (donc on maintient Alt + Cmd + R + P) Merci Beaucoup pour ce conseil avisé.
J'avais  fait 1 sauvegarde avant heureusement. 
Le son grésillé toujours seulement quand je ne mets pas le casque. Il a été"dépoussiérer" dans une boutique certifié Apple car je pensais que cela pouvait venir de la poussière. Cela n'a rien donné non plus? Qu'en pensez-vous ? Est-ce une réparation couteuse ?
Merci  Beaucoup pour votre conseil


----------



## iDanGener (7 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai parfois ce grésillement lorsque par mégarde, le niveau sonore du Mac n'est pas élevé et que j'augmente le son à partir du logiciel d'écoute (par exemple lorsque j'augmente le son dans IINA à 150%, par exemple, alors que le son « natif » du Mac est à 30%). Dans ces cas là, le son est saturé.


----------



## Jeremy50 (30 Novembre 2019)

HoogLeGrand a dit:


> Bonjour ! Je viens d'acquérir un macbook pro et le même problème est survenu. J'ai immédiatement appelé l'assistance et j'ai résolu mon problème. Il s'agit en fait de "réinitialiser la mémoire NVRAM". Une fois l'opération faite, plus de problème, dieu merci !
> Il faut:
> -éteindre le mac
> -rester appuyé sur Alt + Cmd + R
> ...


Bonjour à tous,
Merci pour ce poste, j’ai également ce problème et j’aimerai tester la manip.
Une question avant de la faire : est-il nécessaire de faire une sauvegarde du système / données etc. ? Mon disque dur vient de me lâcher, ce n’est pas le moment de tout perdre !


----------



## Sly54 (30 Novembre 2019)

Il est toujours utile de faire des sauvegardes ! Toujours, même si un reset de la NVRAM ne touche pas aux fichiers.


----------



## Meraizz (16 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour j'ai le meme probleme sauf que par rapport a cette manip reset Nvram je sais pas si ca va reset mon ordi car j'ai ableton dessus avec tous mes plug ins les packs de sample etc et un reset de l'ordi va me couter cher


----------



## Sly54 (16 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,



Meraizz a dit:


> sauf que par rapport a cette manip reset Nvram je sais pas si ca va reset


Non.


Et de toute façon, tu as des sauvegardes, hein ?..


----------

